# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Αρωστοβια, ΓΑΔ, ψυχοσωματικα και φοβος για το χειροτερο (ΣΚΠ, καρκινος)

## psycology

Σας καλησπεριζω ολους.

Πρωτα απ ολα σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα θεματα σας, καθως δινεται δυναμη σε αλλους που αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα. Εχω διαβασει παρα πολλα θεματα σας τα τελευταια χρονια. Ας μπω ομως στο ψητο.

Ειμαι ενας 23 χρονος αντρας, που ζω και εργαζομαι στο εξωτερικο. Ειμαι 1,89, 95 κιλα, μια ζωη αθλητικος και παντα με καλους φιλους γυρω μου Τα τελευταια 3 χρονια ομως ταλαιπωρουμε απο απιστευτα συμπτωματα. Αλλα ας τα παρουμε ολα απο την αρχη. 

Απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον ευτο μου ημουν αγχωδης. Στεναχωριουμουν για ολα (Κυριως για διαπροσωπικες σχεσεις) αλλα και αγχωνομουν σχεδον με ολα. Η μαλλον με ΟΛΑ.

Οπως ηταν φυσικο (για καθε ανθρωπο με τον δικο μας τροπο σκεψης) στο τελος του προπτυχιακου μου, και καθως προσπαθουσα να βγαλω τον απαιτουμενο βαθμο για το μεταπτυχιακο μου αγχωθηκα σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο. Σε αυτο βοηθησε και ενας χωρισμος απο σχεση 2,5 χρονων. Την περιοδο εκεινη εβγαλα το πρωτο μου ψυχοσωματικο, το οποιο ηταν αρυθμιες. Πηγα σε καρδιολογο και παθολογο, μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι καλα και συνεχισα την ζωη χωρις να δινω σημασια.

Μολις ομως τελειωσα με το πτυχιο μου, ολα ειχαν παει καλα και ετοιμαζομουν για να φυγω εξωτερικο για το μεταπτυχιακο μου (κολοκαιρι 2012) αρχισα να νιωθω ενα σφιξημο στον λαιμο. Αρχισα να ψαχνομαι και βρηκα και πρησμενους αρκετους λεμφαδενες στην περιοχη του λαιμου. Ιντερνετ και ΜΠΟΥΜ! Πρωτο αρθρο συνδρομο Hodgkin. Ψαχνομαι απο παντου, αιματολογος ωριλας, τιποτα. Οι Λεμφαδενες ειχαν μεινει ετσι απο τις απειρες αμυγδαλιτιδες που με ειχαν ταλαιπωρησει μικρο. Ομως μου ειχε γινει εμμονη ιδεα και ετσι ξεκινησα το μεταπτυχιακο μου. Μεχρι το επομενο καλοκαιρι, ειχε μεινει μονο οι πτυχιακη για τιν ολοκληρωση του πτυχιου. Γυρναω Ελλαδα για καλοκαιρι και αρχιζουν παλι εντονες ταχυκαρδιες, σωματικη κουραση και δυσκολια στην αναπνοη. Καθε βραδυ μολις ημουν ετοιμος να με παρει ο υπνος ενιωθα την καρδια μου να σταματαει και πεταγομουν. Οσπου ενα βραδυ πεταχτηκα και ενιωθα οτι εσβηνα. Ξυπνημα γονεις, επιγωντα.. Διαγνωση... Αγχος...

Ηρεμω... Τροπος του λεγειν. Γυρναω Εξωτερικο, οι ταχυκαρδιες καλυτερα αλλα μου αρχιζει εντονη ζαλαδα, ασταθεια και σωματικη κουραση. Η ζαλαδες καλα κρατουν αλλα εγω αρνουμαι να παω σε γιατρο, πεπεισμενος οτι το σωμα μου κανει τα γνωστα του παιχνιδια. Τελειωνω και την πτυχιακη μου, και αρχιζω να ψαχνω για δουλεια.. Καψουρευομαι και μια κοπελιτσα (η οποια δεν εκατσε), με φιλοξενει και ενα φιλαρακι λογω οικονομικων δυσκολιων και ετσι ξεχνιεμαι για λιγο και ειμαι καλυτερα...

Αλλα η δουλεια δεν λεει να βρεθει, οι γονεις πιεζουν και αυτοι χωρις να το θελουν, μετακομιζω και παλι μονος (ενταξει σχεδον 2 μηνες του φορτωθηκα) και συνεχιζω την αναζητηση. Καθεται ενα πολυ καλο interview για διαδακτορικο. Μια δουλεια που ηθελα πολυ. Αλλα δεν καθεται. Και εχουμε φτασει αισιως τον περασμενο Δεκεμβριο. Νιωθω μια περιεργη αδυναμια στο δεξι μου ποδι αλλα δεν δινω σημασια. Κι αλλη συνεντευξη για δουλεια στο αντικειμενο μου. Περνω την θεση και καταρεω για καποιον λογο. Ξυπναω με μυρμηγγιασμα και στα δυο μου ποδια το οποιο ειχα συντροφο ολη μερα. Η ζαλαδα μονιμη φιλη του μυρμηγγιασματος. Ιντερνετ- Σκλυρηνση κατα πλακας. Πλεον οποτε βγαινω εξω νιωθω οτι ζω σε ενα ονειρο και οτι ανα πασα στιγμη θα καταρευσω... Φευγω για διακοπες Χριστουγεννων στο εξωτικο Greece. Πρωτη μερα διακοπων ετσι για να χαλαρωσουμε, νευρολογος. Δεν εχεις τιποτα μου λεει. Αλλα ηρθε η ωρα να παρεις Σεροτονινη. Παω σπιτι λιγο ποιο ηρεμος αλλα τα συμπτωματα καλα κρατουν. Πρωτο βραδυ εξω, κρυος ιδρωτας, ζαλαδα, μουδιασμα και τρεχω σπιτι... Και απο τοτε μεσα 5 μερες σερι... Ο πατερας μου κλεινει ραντεβου σε εναν απο τους καλυτερους νευρολουγους-ψυχιατρους στην Ελλαδα. Μυλωνας, με εδρα την ερωτικη Θεσσαλονικη. Μεχρι να ερθει εκεινη η μερα ομως (ηταν και γιορτες), εγω μεσα και τα συμπτωματα χειροτερευουν... Μουδιασμα και στο δεξι χερι και στην γλωσσα, σαν να μην βλεπω καλα ( ενω ειχα παει και σε οφαλμιατρο πριν κατι μερες) και αισθηση οτι δεν εχω καλη αρθρωση στον λογο μου. Πεπεισμενος πλεον για ΣΚΠ παω στον Μυλωνα για να ακουσω τα κακα μαντατα. Εχεις κατι παρα πολυ σοβαρο, μου λεει. Αλλα στην ψυχη σου... ΓΑΔ η διαγνωση. Βγες σημερα εξω, πιες χωρεψε, γυρνα 6 η ωρα σπιτι αλλα απο αυριο ξεκινα bespar. Οπως και εκανα. Το μουδιασμα καλυτερα. Αλλα οι ζαλαδες εκει. Αλλα προσπαθω να μην δινω σημασια. Φτανουν οι μερες να φυγω παλι εξωτερικο για να ξεκινησω δουλεια (μεσα γεναρη). Απο τοτε η ιδεα του οτι κατι εχω εχει γινει εμμονη. Πλεον νιωθω πως θα καταρευσω οταν στεκομαι ορθιος στην ιδια θεση, το δεξι μου ποδι αδυναμο και ενα μονιμο καψιμο στο δεξι μου πελμα (φευγει μονο οταν κοιμαμαι...) Τα bespar δεν κανουν και πολλα (ισως να εχουν επιδινωσει και τις ζαλαδες) αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν χανομαι πλεον οταν ειμαι εξω με κοσμο. Αλλα φοβαμαι να παιξω μπασκετ μηπως δεν με υπακουσουν τα ριμαδια τα ποδια και σωριαστω, οπως και να παιξω μουσικη (αρκετα χρονια dj για το χαρτζιλικη.) Εχω αρχισει και ψυχοθεραπεια τον τελευταιο καιρο (Humanistic-Person Centred Psychotherapy) με μια πολυ καλη κυρια. Και νιωθω σαν να ακουω αληθειες τις οποιες ομως δεν μπορω να εφαρμοσω. Παω και χαλαρο τρεξιμο τους τελευταιους 2 μηνες. Στην δουλεια τα παω καλα αλλα τα συπτωματα εκει να με γαμανε.

Παω σε γιατρο εδω πριν κανα δυο εβδομαδες. του τα λεω. Μου λεει ελα παλι την αλλη εβδομαδα γιατι αυτο το ραντεβου το φαγαμε με συμτωματα. Τελος παντων μου κανει 3 σελιδες αιματολογικες. Ολα φυσιολογικες. Του λεω αιμα ρε γιατρε για ΣΚΠ? Μου λεει αν δεν με εμπιστευεσαι παρε και το referal σου και τρεβα σε αλλον. Και ετσι καθε πρωι ξυπναω με την σκεψη οτι θα σηκωθω, δεν θα μπορω να σταθω ακινητος στην σταση και στο λεοφορειο γιατι θα νιωσω τα ποδια μου να κοβονται και το πελμα μου να καει. Οτι δεν θα μπορω να παω στο μπαρακι το βραδυ να πιω μια μπυρα ορθιος γιατι θα ειμαι ετοιμος να πεσω (ΣΤΑ 23 ΜΟΥ?!?!?!?!). Τα μουδιασματα στα ποδια μου ερχονται περισσοτερο οταν φοραω στενα παντελονια. Σαν να μην αντεχει το σωμα μου αλλη πιεση. Επισης πλεον φοβαμαι να τα κουναω κιολας (Βλακας) και μουδιαζω και απο την ακινησια. Τα αλλα στο χερι γλωσσα, κεφαλι εχουν φυγει, αλλα εχω ενα αλλο στην πλατη το οποια μια το χω μια δε το χω... Διαβαζω και το ιντερνετ αν και ξερω τι μπουρδελο ειναι, οτι η ΣΚΠ δεν βρισκεται ευκολα και οτι και οι γιατροι την χανουν πολλες φορες, και ειμαι μονιμος χεσμενος πανω μου. Νιωθω και τυψεις για τους γονεις μου και του φιλους μου που τους εχω τρελανει με αυτα. Νομιζω οτι βλεπω και θολα απο το ενα ματι, αλλα κατα αλλα ΣΚΑΤΑ. Σκατα? μαλλον οχι... Νεος, με δουλεια 2 πτυχια, φιλους, οταν αλλοι πεινανε και δεν εχουν βρακι να βαλουν. Αλλα ετσι ειναι ο ανθρωπος.. ΕΓΩκεντρικο ον....

Αυτα. Ολα αυτα τα εγραψα γιατι πιστευω πως με την συζητηση γινονται θαυματα. Και ποσο μαλλον απο ανθρωπους που ισως μοιραζονται και τα ιδια συμπτωματα. Οποτε εδω ειμαι να τα πουμε και να νιωσουμε καλυτερα..

Και τελος θα μοιραστω και αυτο μαζι σας. Ειναι μια δεσμευση με τον εαυτο μου. Και δεν ειναι σαν αυτη με το τσιγαρο καθε Πρωτοχρονια. Αν ποτε με αξιωσει ο απο πανω να βγω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο θα γραψω ενα βιβλιο. Για να βοηθησω και εγω ανθρωπους σαν εμας που περναμε αυτα τα μαρτυρια, απο την ποιο υπουλη ασθενεια της εποχης μας... Το αγχος

----------


## Chrisaki

Καλά είναι απίστευτο. Πριν να γίνω μέλος εδώ νόμιζα ότι είμαι η μόνη που περνάει αυτό το βάσανο. Τι να σου πω από μικρή και εγώ αγχώδες άτομο, να θέλω να είμαι τέλεια σε όλα ! Οταν σπούδαζα με βρήκε άγχος. Ζάλη και αστάθεια! Περπατούσα σαν χαμένη στο δρόμο..Αφού έκανα εξετάσεις και δεν μου βρήκαν τίποτα ηρέμησα. Αποφοίτησα και πάλι με ξανα βρήκε..23 χρονών είμαι και αντί να είμαι μες την τρέλα κάθομαι και τραβάω ότι τραβάω. Αν βγω έξω δύσπνοια, αστάθεια, τρέμουλο ! Πόδια έχω και νομίζω ότι δεν με βαστάνε. Τώρα άρχισα να σκέφτομαι διαφορετικά! Πρέπει να το καταπολεμήσω. Να σου πω κάτι δεν χρειάζεται να φοβάσαι. Τίποτα δεν έχεις! Και μόνο που κάνεις τέτοιες σκέψεις είναι φανερό άγχος έχεις. Βρες τα με τον εαυτό σου. Εγω λέω στον εαυτό μοτ πως δεν έπαθα κάτι όταν βγήκα. Πχ δεν λιποθύμησα ποτέ! Ο φόβος φαίρνει αυτά τα δυσάρεστα συμπτώματα οπότε μην ανησυχείς..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Καλά είναι απίστευτο. Πριν να γίνω μέλος εδώ νόμιζα ότι είμαι η μόνη που περνάει αυτό το βάσανο.


 διαβαζω κατεβατα με το ιδιο θεμα πανω απο ενα χρονο

----------


## nick_electro

φιλαράκι όντας στην ίδια ηλικία με περίπου ίδια ζωή πτυχία κλπ, θα σου πρότεινα να πας σε ένα πολύ καλο ψυχίατρο που να έχει σπουδάσει εξωτερικό κατά προτίμηση να σου δώσει κάποια φάρμακα τις προκοπης, αυτό που παίρνεις τώρα είναι μέτριο. εσύ θες SSRI/SNRI να σου ανεβεί και λίγο η διάθεση.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tracy

Οταν κανεις τις εξετασεις και βγαινουν αρνητικες τι σκεφτεσαι; Μηπως να πας σε ψυχιατρο στην περιοχη σου γιατι δεν εχει τοση σημασια να ειναι ο καλυτερος αλλα να ειναι ενας καλος γιατρος κοντα σου που να μπορει να παρακολουθει την εξελιξη σου καθε μηνα περιπου. Παντως επειδη εισαι πολυ νεος μην το αφηνεις στην τυχη του ουτε να περασει μονο του. Ειναι δυσκολο οταν βλεπεις οτι εχεις σωματικα συμπτωματα να αποδεχτεις οτι τα αιτια ειναι ψυχολογικα, αλλα εφοσον εχεις κανει ολες τις εξετασεις ετσι ειναι.. Και αν συνεχισεις να ελεγχεσαι σωματικα το μονο που θα κανεις ειναι να τροφοδοτεις την κατασταση την οποια βιωνεις

----------


## ALONE ANGEL

Λυπάμαι πολύ που από τέτοια ηλικία εσύ παθαίνεις αυτά τα πράγματα.
Και εγώ είχα μια ζωή ψυχοσωματικά αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω όχι και έτσι και σίγουρα όχι σε τέτοια ένταση και όχι συνέχεια ούτε από τα 23.
Προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω μάλιστα τέτοιες συζητήσεις ακριβώς για να μην μου υπενθυμίζουν τα δικά μου "προβλήματα" δήθεν προβλήματα.
Τώρα πια κοντά στα 40 έχω μάθει να τα ελέγχω πολύ καλύτερα αν και τα τελευταίο έτος έχω κάνει κάθε εξέταση που μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς.
Εν κατακλείδι για να μην κουράζω εάν οι γιατροί δεν ανησυχούν, εάν τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων δεν είναι ανησυχητικά , εάν δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα το ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ σοβαρό τότε σου λέω ότι θα περάσεις πολλούς μήνες έτσι ακόμα και στο τέλος (εάν υπάρξει τέλος σε αυτά) θα έχεις περάσει άσχημα ενώ άλλοι στην ηλικία αυτή θα είναι τελείως ανέμελοι.
Ειδικός φυσικά ψυχολόγος πολύ πιθανόν να βοηθήσει αποτελεσματικά μήπως παθαίνεις και κρίσεις πανικού μέσα σε όλα αυτά.
Υ.Γ:Πληροφοριακά , ο μόνος μα ο μόνος τρόπος να βρεις την σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας είναι οι μαγνητικές εγκεφάλου - κανείς άλλος.

----------


## pasxalita

Axxx ... διαβασα το κειμενο σου και η αληθεια ειναι φιλε οτι δακρυσα, διοτι θυμηθηκα αυτα που περναω και εγω... εισαι μολις 23 χρονων και σε καταλαβαινω, και εγω απο τα 23 τα εχω αυτα και ειμαι μολισ 25 τωρα... υπηρχαν μερες που νομιζα οτι ειμαι τρελη.... τι να σου πω υπομονη;;; θα σου πω κατι που μου ειπε ενας καρδιολογος (μετα απο τις 10 φορες που με εξετασε μεσα σε ενα χρονο).. Κουκλα μου μου λεει δεν ειναι αρρωστη η καρδια σου αλλα το μυαλο σου, μονη σουυ θα βρεις την λυση... ολα αυτα μου ειπε δεν ειναι αγχος της μια στιγμης αλλα συσσωρευμενα γεγονοτα πολλων χρονων... και ειχε δικιο..... χρειαζεσαι ανθρωπους να σε ακουσουν, να ακουσουν εσενα και τα προβληματα σου, χωρις να σε κρινουν χωρις να σε πουν τρελο... ειναι πολυ σημαντικο... χρειαζεσαι ατομα που θα σε κανουν να γελας δυνατα τοσο δυνατα για να τα ακους και εσυ.... πραγματικους φιλους... ειναι τοσο κοινο αυτο που λεω αλλα τοσο αληθινο.. εγω οταν το περασα αυτο ειχα παρα πολλους φιλους διπλα μου αλλα κανεναν που να ειναι ετοιμος να διαχειρηστει αυτο που μου συνεβαινε εκεινη την περιοδο, κανεις δεν πεθανε απο το αγχος κανεις..... οσο για την ΣΚΠ φυσικα και δεν εχεις κατι τετοιο διοτι αυτο που εχεις φιλε μου ειναι η λεγομενη αρρωστοφοβια που προκαλει τετοια συμπτωματα και ειναι ολα εξισου τρομακτικα οσο φαινονται... αν θελεις οτιδηποτε μπορεις να μου στειλεις μνμ να μιλησουμε....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα πρεπει να γραψεις αλλα 33 περιπου μην στο φορουμ για να στηλεις κ να λαβεις πμ

----------


## psycology

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις απαντησεις σας. Alone Angel εχω κανει απειρες συζητησεις με γιατρους για το θεμα της ΣΚΠ. Οταν φτασεις σε σημειο να εχεις εστιες στον εγκεφαλο η ασθενεια θεωρειτε πλεον σε προχωρημενο σταδιο. Συνηθως ο γιατρος (νευρολογος) στηριζετε στο ιστορικο του ασθενη και οχι σε μια μαγνητικη και μονο, για τον λογο του οτι η μαγνητικη μπορει να ειναι καθαρη αλλα η ασθενεια να υπαρχει, οπως και το αντιθετο ( να υπαρχουν εστιες - φαινονται σαν μικρα ασπρα στιγματα στην μαγνητικη - τα οποια μπορει να προερχονται ακομα και απο χρονια ημικρανια). Ολοι ομως συμφωνουν οτι η μαγνητικη ειναι ενα πολυ καλο εργαλειο το οποιο βοηθα στην διαγνωση. Απο εκει και περα δεν μπορω να ζητησω με το ζορυ μαγνητικη, ειδικα στο εξωτερικο. Εγω απλα θα στηριχθω στις διαβεβαιωσεις 4 γιατρων (ο ενας απο αυτους ειδικος στην ΣΚΠ) οτι αυτη η περιπτωση δεν υπαρχει. Επισης για καποιες απαντησεις που με συμβουλευουν να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια, στο μυνημα μου αναφερω πως κανω εδω και δυο μηνες. Οσοι-ες θελετε παντως να μιλησουμε το mail μου ειναι [email protected] (εκανα εναν fake λογαριασμο γιατι θελω να διατηρησω την ανωνυμια μου) και τα λεμε απο εκει.

----------


## psycology

Tracy, οταν κανω εξετασεις και βγαινουν αρνητικες νιωθω ανακουφιση αλλα και μια μικρη απογοητευση που το μαρτυριο μου συνεχιζετε χωρις να βρισκο καποιο αιτιο. Οσο για τον ψυχιατρο τον αποφευγω και δεν τον συστηνω και σε κανεναν αλλον. Συζητησεις που κανω με φιλους μου που κανουν διδιακτορικα στην ψυχολογια, συμφωνουν στο γεγονος οτι οτι η ψυχιατροι, στην πλεοψηφια τους, προσπαθουν να κουκουλωσουν το προβλημα με φαρμακα και οχι να το λυσουν. Εγω εχω απευθυνθει σε ψυχολογο και αυτο συμβουλευω και αλλους σε παρομοια θεση με εμενα να κανουν. Σε ολα τα υπολοιπα συμφωνω απολυτα. Ειδικα στο οτι ολα τα προβληματα ψυχολογικης φυσης ειναι καλο να τα λυνεις με βοηθεια ειδικου. Φιλικα!

----------


## psycology

Chrisaki, nick_electro kai pasxalita σας ευχαριστω για τα ωραια λογια σας και περιμενω να στειλετε μυνημα στο mail που αφησα ποιο πανω να τα λεμε.

----------


## psycology

Aleksandre παρε και εσυ μια απαντηση μπας και φτασω τα 33 μυνηματα που λες  :Wink:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Aleksandre παρε και εσυ μια απαντηση μπας και φτασω τα 33 μυνηματα που λες


 χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## pasxalita

χαχαχαχχα ετσι οπως πας θα τα φτασεις τα 33

----------


## haniel

psycology φιλε μου καλωσηρθες...αν και καλυτερα να μη χρειαζοταν να ερθεις...κγω παθουσα...στα 24 μου αρχισανε ολα,το 2008...σας παρακαλω μη κανετε πραξειςςςςςςςςς...δεν ειμαι κ τα 6 χρονια σαυτη την αθλια κατασταση...ευτυχως...εκανα και ενα διαλειμματακι 3 σχεδον χρονων...αλλα τωρα δυστυχως,ειμαι νομιζω,χειροτερα απο ποτε...ππππφφφφφφφφφ...
Αυτο που λες πως δε βλεπεις καλα,με απασχολει και μενα το τελευταιο καιρο...ειναι καινουριο συμπτωματακι,ετσι για να μη βαριομαστε βρε αδερφε...φυσικα πηγα κγω σε οφθαλμιατρο και δε βρηκε τπτ...αλλα παραμενει...και ειναι πολυ κουραστικο και ενοχλητικο...τι ακριβως νιωθεις εσυ;;;
Κατα τα αλλα,η συμβουλη μου...προσπαθησε να τα διαγραψεις ολα αυτα,οσο ειναι νωρις...δεν εχεις τπτ και δε προκειται να παθεις το παραμικροοοοοο!!!

----------


## psycology

Γεια σου Haniel. Αυτο που δεν βλεπω ειναι διαφορα και οχι κατι συγγεκριμενο. Πολλα "μυγακια" στο οπτικο πεδιο και δυσκολια να εστιασο σε πραγματα. ειδικα σε οθονες με ασπρο φοντο. σαν να χανω πραγματα οταν εστιαζω. Στο περιγραφο οσο καλυτερα μπορω. Και εμενα ειναι καινουργιο συμπτωματακι. Και κουραστικο γιατι δυστυχως οι δουλεια μου απαιτει πολλες ωρες μπροστα σε υπολογιστη και φοραω και φακους επαφης που με κουραζουν εντονα. Αυτα. εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε παντως.

----------


## haniel

Αχαμ..καταλαβα..κγω πανω κατω τα ιδια..εκτος απο κουραστικο,με φοβιζει και πολυ εμενα..δε μπορω να νιωθω πως δε βλεπω καλα..με τρελαινει..Αχ τι τραβαμε και δε το μαρτυραμε πια!!!!

----------


## psycology

Εσυ τι ακριβως εχεις? Ποια ειναι τα συμπτωματα σου. Και πως το ξεπερασες την πρώτη φορά?

----------


## haniel

Κρισεις πανικου,Γ.Α.Δ. και αγοραφοβια...Απο συμπτωματα δεν εχω παραπονο...εχω απ'ολα...δυστυχως...Την πρωτη φορα με φαρμακα,αλλα δε θελω να ξαναπαρω...οχι οτι εχω ασχημη εμπειρια...καθε αλλο,μονο καλο μου εκαναν...απλα δε θελω παλι...

----------


## Mimi-

Aχ βρε παιδιά καλώς σας β'ρηκα κι εγώ!
Πάσχω από κρίσεις πανικού και τρελό αγχος σε σημείο σήμερα να τινάζω τον καρπό μου επειδή ένιωθα ενταση τρελή! Το θέμα μου είναι πως είχα κρίσεις και γαδ περίπου 4 χρόνια ,και μέσα σε αυτά και αγοραφοβία και πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι το ξεπέρασα τελείως.Έβγαινα,έπινα,γελο σα,ένιωθα όμορφη και ανανεωμένη.Μέχρι που πριν 2 σχεδόν μήνες ένας θείος μου πέθανε εντελώς ξαφνικά υγειέστατος και τσούπ!!!! Πάλι από την αρχή!
Υποφέρω παιδιά!! τρέμω,σκέφτομαι τις αρρώστιες συνέχεια.
Λέω οκ,θα κάνω μακρυά τα πράγματα που με αγχώνουν.εκανα πίσω ανθρωπους που με ταλαιπωρησαν στο παρελθον αλλα τίποτα.διαβασα προσπάθησα να ξεχάσω καταστάσεις αλλα αγχώνομαι πολυ.Να,και τώρα που είμαι στο χωριό και θέλω να πάω στην περιφορά του επιταφιόυ τρέμω στην ιδέα.Στον πολυ΄κοσμο,στην ατμοσφαιρα που ειναι καπως μουντη λογο ημερας.
Επίσης ειμαι πολυ ευσυγκινητη!! κλαιω με το παραμικρο,συγκινουμε με το παραμικρο. αγχονομαι με το παραμικρο
Πιστέυω ότι ειναι αυτό που ειπε η pasxalita.δεν έχω κανονικούς φίλους.εννοω πραγματικούς που να μπορω να εμπιστευτω.βγαινω εξω με τους φιλους μου αυτους και δε περναω και τοσο καλα. μου λείπει καποιος δικος μου ανθρωπος. δε μπορω να μιλησω σε κανεναν γι αυτο που περναω γιατι κανεις δε μου δινει σημασια.
Εχει τυχει να κατσω να εκμιστηρευτω κατι σε μια δυο φιλες και εκει που περιμενα μια απαντηση ξαφνικα αλλαξε θεμα.και μιλησε για κατι δικο της.
Θελω να γινω ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ!!! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΕΛΑΩ!!! ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΥΓΕΙΕΣΤΑΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΗ!!
πως θα γινω?
Υ.Γ.πολυ χαρηκα που σας βρηκα εδω.!!! νιωθω οτι μπορω να σας μιλησω χωρις να με κοροιδεψετε !! pasxalita,προσπαθησα να σου στειλω μηνυμα αλλα δδε μπορω.δε ξερω γιατι!!

----------


## haniel

mimi hi!ειχες κρισεις για 4 χρονια?και?πως τις ξεπερασες?και τωρα,επανηλθαν?

----------


## Mimi-

Γεια σου haniel! τις ξεπερασα ηρεμα.ξαφνικα εκει που δεν εβγαινα ξεκινησα να βγαινω δειλα δειλα,μιλησα στο αγορι μου γι αυτα που περναω και του ζητησα καθε φορα που θα φοβαμαι εξω θα φευγουμε.και μου ειπε ναι,οποτε θελω θα φευγουμε.
αυτο μου δημιουργησε μια ασφαλεια.ετσι πηγαμε παρεα σε εναν γαμο,επαθα κριση,ξεκινησαμε να φυγουμε και του ειπα μεινε ακομα λιγο ισως φυγει η κριση,και μεινε ακομα λιγο,και το λιγο εγινε πολυ και απο εκεινη την μερα εξαφανιστηκαν.
αλλα ο φοβος ειναι φοβος σημερα.ξανα γυρισε. 
και το ξανα παλευω.

----------


## haniel

καταρχην,μπραβο σου που το ξεπερασες...και μονη σου...χιλια μπραβο...
και τωρα,ποσο καιρο σε ξαναβασανιζει?και τι ακριβως εχεις?

----------


## Mimi-

Τωρα εχω εναν φοβο μην παθω κατι,μην αρρωστησω και δε ζησω οσο θελω,μη παθουν κατι οι δικοι μου και πως θα το διαχειριστω.εχω θανατοφοβια.δε μπορω τις κηδειες και να ακουω γι αυτες.τις αρρωστιες.
νιωθω οτι εχω κατι στο κεφαλι,στον λαιμο,ενα πιασιμο του αυχενα με οδηγει σε αλλες σκεψεις.
αγχωνομαι τρελα!

----------


## pasxalita

αχ mimi και εγω θανατοφοβια εχω... Ακουσα σημερα στην τηλεοραση οτι μια οικογενεια πεθανε σε αυτοκινιτιστικο και με ξαναεπιασε αυτος ο πονος στο στηθος και η ζαλαδα... καθε φορα τα ιδια, δεν μπορω να ακουω για θανατους ειδικα σε νεα ατομα, με πιανουν τα κλαματα και τα συμπτωματα... Και εγω ΓΑΔ εχω εδω και ενα χρονο.... ειναι πολυ δυσκολο παιδια, ειδικα η αγοραφοβια ειναι......... δεν μπορω ουτε να τα θυμαμαι... εχω παψει να πηγαινω σε θεατρα και κινηματογραφους... Μονο πριν απο ενα μηνα πηγα κινηματογραφο και εβγαλα εισητηριο πανω διπλα απο την πορτα εξοδου, και ολοι με ρωτουσαν γιατι και εγω απαντουσα ετσι γιατι μου αρεσουν αυτες οι θεσεις... τι να τους πω.. ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ παιδια ειμαστε πολλοι τελικα

----------


## haniel

psycology,Mimi,pasxalita.......................... πως ειστε?πως τα πατε???????!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## psycology

Γεια σου Haniel και ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον. Τα ιδια και τα ιδια αλλα προσπαθω να κανω καποια συγκεκριμενα πραγματα τα οποια ειναι πολυ δυσκολα για εμενα. Βγαινω περισσοτερο με καλη παρεα, δινω βαρος στην δουλεια μου, προσπαθω να σκεφτομαι θετικα, να μην μπαινω στο ιντερνετ να διαβαζω πραγματα για ασθενεις κτλ κλ. Το νεο χιτ ειναι και ενα μυρμιγκιασμα στην πλατη. αλλα κατα τα αλλα καλα. Συνεχιζω την ψυχοθεραπεια οπου βοηθαει γιατι σου μαθαινουν μικρα τρικ να διαχειριζεσαι την κατασταση μας. Αλλα δυστυχως αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι δεν θεραπευεσαι πληρως απο αυτο. Μονο να το κανεις να παιζει ενα μικρο ρολο στην ζωη σου... Αυτα προς το παρον. Ας προσπαθησουμε ολοι για λιγο να βγαλουμε ολες τιν αρνητικες σκεψεις απο το μυαλο μας και να το γεμισουμε θετικες. Ισως αυτο να ειναι η λυση. Φιλια σε ολους

----------


## Rainy

Υπαρχει καποιος να βεβαιωσει πως εχουμε αγχωδη διαταραχη και οχι ΣΚΠ η σε εξελιξη σκιζοφρενεια;
Πως ειναι δυνατο το μυαλο με τη λογικη να ξερει πως οι φοβοι ειναι γελοοιοι και οι σκεψεις ηλιθιες και με τιποτα να μην μπορει το αγχος να πεσει;;;;;
Εχω φτασει σε σημειο να εχω συνεχεια βαρια ακρα σαν να φοβαμαι πως θα σερνομαι και μερικες φορες μου ερχονται σκεψεις να σπαω και να κοβω δεντρα με τσεκουρι απο τα νευρα...
Ειμαι με σιπραλεξ 10 3-4 βδομαδες...τιποτα ακομη...φοβαμαι γαμωτο

----------


## psycology

Δεν στο έχουν βεβαιώσει οι γιατροί σου δηλαδή(που είμαι σίγουρος πως έχεις πάει)?. βαριά άκρα εχω και εγώ. Ο καλύτερος τρόπος που κάναμεπιστεύω θα μας βοηθήσει είναι να κάνουμε τα πράγματα που κάναμε πάντα. και κάποια στιγμή θα μας αφήσει. ζητά και κάποια βοηθεια από ψυχολογο. εμένα με βοηθάει. επίσης μήπως πίνεις πολλούς καφέδες. εγώ πίνω και δεν μπορώ να τους κόψω. και πολλοί γιατροί μου είπαν πως αν τους κόψω τελείως μακροπρόθεσμα θα δω διαφόρα .πες λίγο περισσοτερα για σένα αν δεν βαριέσαι. συμπτώματα, πως σπ ξεκίνησαν όλα αυτα κτλ . νομίζω πως αν το συζητάμε θα είναι καλύτερο για όλους.

----------


## Άρια

καλησπερα κι απο μενα... αυτη την περιοδο περναω κι εγω μια παρομοια φοβια αλλα εγώ για ογκο στον εγκεφαλο. αρχισε με πονοκεφαλους, ζαλαδες, ασταθια και θολομενη οραση. αυχενικο μου ειπαν. εχω επισκευτει νευρολογο, δυο ορθοπεδικους, ΩΡΛ, γενικης ιατρικης και παθολογο. ολοι μου λενε αυχενας. ελα ομως που εγώ αρχισα να εχω αδυναμια στα ακρα και τρεμουλο.... μαγνητικη δε μου εγραψε η νευρολογος και οι δικοι μου θα πεσουν να με φαν αν ξαναπαω και σε αλλο γιατρο. αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι το μυαλο ειναι ο χειροτερος εχθρος μας. να συμπλρηρωσω οτι η μαμα μου εχει ΣΚΠ. Σε εκεινη εμφανιστικε σα μια μαυρη βουλα στο ενα ματι η οποια εφυγε και πηγε στο αλλο. οι νευρολογοι τα καταλαβαινουν αυτα. δεν υπαρχει να τους ξεφυγε κατι τετοιο...

----------


## psycology

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. όπως καθησυχάζεις εμένα, ότι οι νευρολόγοι αποκλείεται να το έχαναν, έτσι να καθησυχάσεις και τον ευατό σου. για τον όγκο που λες ισχύει το ίδιο. απλά όλοι εμείς με ψυχολογικά θέματα νομίζουμε ότι την δικιά μας περίπτωση δεν την εξέτασαν καλά. και όταν εξαντλήσουμε όλες τις εξετάσεις για ένα θέμα και ηρεμήσουμε, εκεί βγαίνει το επόμενο. οπότε κρατήσου και μη πας σε άλλο γιατρό. χαλάρωσε όσο μπορείς γιατί αλλιώς θα μπεις στον φαύλο κύκλο που είμαι και εγώ. μη νομίζεις. τα γράφω για να τα βλέπω και εγώ.

----------


## Άρια

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα. όπως καθησυχάζεις εμένα, ότι οι νευρολόγοι αποκλείεται να το έχαναν, έτσι να καθησυχάσεις και τον ευατό σου. για τον όγκο που λες ισχύει το ίδιο. απλά όλοι εμείς με ψυχολογικά θέματα νομίζουμε ότι την δικιά μας περίπτωση δεν την εξέτασαν καλά. και όταν εξαντλήσουμε όλες τις εξετάσεις για ένα θέμα και ηρεμήσουμε, εκεί βγαίνει το επόμενο. οπότε κρατήσου και μη πας σε άλλο γιατρό. χαλάρωσε όσο μπορείς γιατί αλλιώς θα μπεις στον φαύλο κύκλο που είμαι και εγώ. μη νομίζεις. τα γράφω για να τα βλέπω και εγώ.


εχω μπει ηδη εδω και καιρο με διαφορες αρωστιες... απλα αυτη ειναι η πιο προσφατη φοβια μου... ειναι ασχημα τα πραγματα για εμας. εγώ εχω αυτη τ φοβια ενα χρονο τωρα και ειμαι 19... αυτο που πρεπει να κανουμε ειναι να βρουμε ενα καλο ψυχιατρο που να εχει ορεξη να ασχοληθει μαζι μας ετσι ωστε να το ξεπερασουμε και να μη το κουκουλωσουμε απλα... εγώ τωρα αρχισα να ψαχνω... για σενα πως παει η ψυχοθεραπεια;

----------


## psycology

Καλά μπορώ να πω. μη νομίζεις ότι θα πας εκεί και σε μια εβδομάδα θα είσαι καλά. θέλει δουλειά και επίμονη. το μόνο που κάνουν οι ψυχολόγοι είναι να σου μαθαίνουν τρόπους να περιορίζεις τισ κρίσεις. Δυστυχώς δεν δίνουν λύσεις αλλά εργαλεία για να το ξεπεράσεις μόνη σου

----------


## Άρια

κατι ειναι κι αυτο μπορω να πω... τα φαρμακα τα φοβαμαι λιγο για να πω την αληθεια... ο αδερφος μου που ειχε περασει παλια μια περιοδο αγοραφοβιας με τη βοηθεια φαρμακων το ξεπερασε και τωρα ειναι πολυ καλα... θα διξει... κουραγιο να εχουμε... και χαιρομαι που πηγαινει καλα η ψυχοθεραπεια σου... ευχομαι να το ξεπερασεις ολο αυτο και να γραψεις αυτο το βιβλιο που ελεγες στην αρχη  :Smile:

----------


## ΣΟΥ.ΜΠ

εγω παιδια εχω παθει πατατρακ εδω και κατι μηνες φοβαμαι τους γιατρους,τα φαρμακα δεν θελω να παιρνω φαρμακα με πιανει πανικος ταχυκαρδιες,ανεβαζω πιεση,φοβαμαι οτι αν παρω αλλα χαπια εκτος αυτων που παιρνω 18 χρονια,σεροξατ και ξαναξ,θα παθω κατι κκακο,θα πεθανω...παροτι παρακολουθουμε,η ψυχολογος μου πλεον εχει τρελαθει..δενν εμπιστευομαι κανεναν γιατρο,αν χρειαστει να παω σε παθολογο,καρδιολογο,φρικαρ ω νιωθω θα λιποθυμησω δεν ξερω πριν πολλα χρονια μια αντε μην πω ψυχιατρος του .....μου εδωσε για κρισεις πανικου topamac και αντι για 40 mg εγραψε 400...επαθα υπεβολικη δοση,πηγα να πεσω σε κωμμα..απο τοτε φοβαμαι γιατρους και φαρμακα..δεν ξερω τι να κανω πια....

----------


## haniel

psycology,θελουμε να μας μαθεις και'μαςςςςςς τα τρικ σουυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Αριάκι μου,εισαι νινι ακομα ρε κοριτσακι μουυυυυυ,μην το αφησεις να σε κυριευσει,οχιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!! ΣΟΥ.ΜΠ παιρνεις 18 χρονια φαρμακα??????  :EEK!:  Εγω απο το κακο στο χειροτερο παω καθε μεραααα..........πππππππφφφφφφ φφφφ,δε ξερω τι θα γινει πια!  :Mad:

----------


## ifeelblue22

Hello και απο εμένα!Αντώνης και νιώθω ανακούφιση που δυστυχός έχω παρέα στα ψυχοσωματικα!Ειμαι 22μισο και ξεκίνησα και εγώ φέτος με πονοκεφάλους,ζαλάδες,εμβοέ ς,πίεσι κ πόνους στον αυχένα κ στα νεύρα σε όλο τ κεφάλι,τρελο άγχος σε φάση να νιώθω τα σωθηκά μου σαν να έχουν συρθεί στην άσφαλτο,αστάθειες,αποπραγμ ατοποιήση και θολή όραση,μουδιασματα στ χέρια όταν είμαι σε κόσμο, όλα αυτα τα τρελά!!Μου ήταν αδύνατον να μην σκέφτομαι τα χειρότερα και ειδικά καρκίνο ή ΣΚΠ αλλα οι νευρολογικές και η μαγνητικη ηταν οκ.. Ύστερα απο καποιες μαλλον κρίσεις πανικου στ λεωφορείο έχω σταματησει να βγαίνω κ απο τ σπίτι απο πρίν τ πάσχα..Σπουδάζω και τα έχω αφίσει στο φλου χρωστώντας 18 μαθήματα ακομα ενω είμαι 5ο έτος.. αγχος και κατάθλιψη..Παίρνω αζαπιν αλλα ακόμα δν νιώω έτοιμος να βγω παλι εκει έξω μόνος.. πφ.. σας νιώθω όλουσ κ υπομονή!cheers guys.! >.<

----------


## Inside out

The twilight zone. Δεν εχω χειροτερο απο αυτα που περιγραφετε. Εκεινη την περιοδο ζουςα σε ενα πολυ στρεςογονο περιβαλλον. Πριν 4 χρονια αρχισα να εχω διαφορα προβληματα, πονους στην σπονδυλικη στηλη και βρασιμο στο στηθος. Πηγα σε γιατρο κ ειχα βροχιτιδα. Μολις τελειωσα τη θεραπεια αρχισα σταδιακα να ποναω παντου και δωστου εξετασεις και γιατρους. Καποια στιγμη πηγα σε εναν παθολογο και αρχιζω να απαριθμω τα συμπτωματα. Η απαντηση του ηταν "δεν γινεται να εχουν πεσει ολες οι ασθενειες πανω σου" . Μου εδωσε μια σειρα αιματολογικων εξετασεων που καλυπταν τα παντα. Κ μου ειπε πως αν βγουν καθαρες να παω σε ψυχιατρο. Πηγα σαν μελλοθανατος στο 4 ο μιλι και τις εκανα! Και ηταν ολα καλα. Θεραπεια 4 μηνες με saroten 4 την ημερα. Μαμ, κακα και νανι. Οι πονοι εφυγαν μετα τους 2 μηνες! Και τσοοουπ! Να ! Την ξεπερασα την καταθλιψη ειπα! Και καπως ετσι, στο κοσμο του ζεν, πριν απο 1 χρονο, μετα απο και αμυγδαλυτιδα αρχησαν να πονανε τα γονατα μου. Παω στο γιατρο , μου κανει αιματολογικες κ βγαινουν καθαρες. Παιρνω τα ποδαρακια μου λοιπον και παω στον ψυχιατρο- νευρολογο ( να μου αποκλεισει τα χειροτερα). Μονιμη ελλειψη σεροτονινης μου λεει . Δεν θα σου περασει ποτε.τσαντιζομαι και παω σε αλλο ψυχιατρο. Κουβεντα στη κουβεντα, φευγει ο πονος απο τα γονατα μεταναπο κανα μηνα. Αρχιζω να δουλευω πολυ για να μην σκεφτομαι και ολα καλα. Μονο που νοιωθω σα να ειμαι στη πριζα.. Εμφανιζεται η πρωτη κριση πανικου εν μεσω υπνου. Εμφραγμα λεω.. Τιποτα! Επεζησα. Ξανα αρχιζω την ψυχοθεραπεια, λεξοτανιλ για να χαλαρωνω 1 των 1,5 την ημερα. Να επισημανω πως ο ψυχιατρος μου δεν δινει φαρμακα ευκολα! Σταματανε οι κρισεις και με πιανουν αρρυθμιες, πολλες κ καθημερινα. 3 φορες σε καρδιολογο και μια στα επειγοντα.Σταματανε κ αυτες κ αρχιζει το στομαχι. Σταματαει και αρχιζει ιλλιγγος και ζαλαδες και πονος στον αυχενα οταν χαςμουριεμαι.Αυχενικο η διαγνωση! Αρχιζω γιογκα.. Βελτιωνομαι. Χαλαρωνω απο εκει, τωρα πονανε τα χερια μου κ οι μασχαλες μου. Ελεος!! Ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε να σταματησω τους γιατρους! Ειναι ολα εκει μεσα στο μικρο μου κεφαλακι. Προσπαθω να σταματησω να ψαχνω τα συμπτωματα μου στο ιντερνετ. Θα παρω τα αντικαταθλτικα που ειχα αρνηθει να παρω πριν 1 χρονο γιατι κουραστηκα. Βαρεθηκα..ολοι πανω κατω τα ιδια εχουμε. Ο φοβος δημιουργει τον πονο και το αναποδο! Νοιωθω σα χαμστερακι σε ροδα. Και προσπαθω, οπως μπορω, αλλα ωρες ωρες βυθιζομαι σε θλιψη και ματαιοτητα. Το θεμα μας ειναι, γιατι εχουμε στραφει προς τα μεσα? γιατι ψαχνουμε το σωμα μας? απο τι μας λυτρωνει αυτη η αυτοενασχοληση? 
Πφφφφ παρα πολλα ειπα.. Παλι

----------


## Άρια

Haniel το ξερω και απο δευτερα αρχιζω κι εγω ψυχοθεραπεια... απ'οτι βλεπω Αντωνη εχεις τα ιδια συμπτωματα με μενα.. μονο που εμενα ο νευρολογος δε μου ειπε κατι για μαγνητικη... θελω πολυ να κανω μια αλλα προσπαθω να ακουσω τη νευρολογο η οποια ειπε οτι ολα ειναι καλα, τον ΩΡΛ μου που ειπε να μην το ψαξω κι αλλο γιατι ειναι απο τον αυχενα και τον ορθοπεδικο μου ο οποιος μου ειπε το ιδιο... (οπως βλεπετε εχω παει σε πολλους γιατρους κ εγώ χαχα)

----------


## ifeelblue22

Εγω δεν ειχα πισθει και τους είχα πρήξει τους γονεις ν κανω και δεύτερη μαγνητικη, γτ στ πρωτη δν μ εβαλαν σκιαγραφικο :P σε ορθοπεδικο πηγα κ εγω :P m eipe πως είναι κ μένα ο αυχενας λογω του λαπτοπ αλλα πιο πολυ είναι νευροτικο.. οτι τ σκεφτομαι συνεχεια. Καλη αρχη επισης με τη ψυχανάλυση, εχω αρχισει κ εγω ενα μήνα κ κτ τωρα  :Smile:

----------


## Άρια

δηλαδη την πρωτη φορα σ εγραψαν; γτ εμενα δ μου γραφουν... πως παει μεχρι τωρα η ψυχαναλυση; ελπιζω να βλεπεις αποτελεσματα!  :Smile:

----------


## ifeelblue22

Όχι..στην αρχη μ εδωσε γ ενα μηνα καπια φαρμακα γ τον ιλλιγγο, κ καποια μυοχαλαρωτικα.Οταν ξαναπηγα αφου ακομα ειχα τ συμπτ. μετα μ εγραψε. Καλα αλλα ειχα σταματησει γ λιγο,ειχω ν παω ενα μηνα γτ εχω κλειστει μεσα αλλα εκλεισα παλι γ τν αλλη τριτη, εχει πεσει πολυ δουλεια αυτο τ καιρο στη ψυχαναλυτρια-ψυχολογο. Αποτελεσματα βλεπω επειδη μ αυξησε το χαπι,τη δοση ..εχω πολυ δρομοο

----------


## Inside out

> δηλαδη την πρωτη φορα σ εγραψαν; γτ εμενα δ μου γραφουν... πως παει μεχρι τωρα η ψυχαναλυση; ελπιζω να βλεπεις αποτελεσματα!


Γεια σας παιδια! Η ψυχοθεραπεία θέλει χρόνο, αλλά εχει πιο μονιμο αποτελεσμα απο τα σκετα φαρμακα. Καλη αρχη και συντομα ευδιαθετοι και αισιόδοξοι,, χωρις ενοχλήσεις!

----------


## Άρια

α γιατι σε μενα δε μου γραφει κανεις και ειμαι ετσι δυο μηνες τωρα.... τα συμπτωματα λιγο πιο χαλαρα απο πριν... αλλααα οσο κι αν θελω δε θα κανω μαγνητικη... θα εμπιστευτω τους γιατρους γιατι και να την κανω κατι αλλο θα βρω... παντως χαιρομαι που ακουω οτι βλεπεις καποιο αποτελεσμα... καλη συνεχεια να εχεις και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το ξεπερασεις το θεμα και θα περασεις και τα μαθηματα σου  :Smile:  εγω ειμαι δευτερο ετος και με ολο αυτο χρωσταω 5 μαθηματα! Inside out ευχαριστουμε! και σε σενα ευχομαι να παν ολα καλα!

----------


## ifeelblue22

heh ευχαριστω ,το ελπίζω! ήδη έκανα μια βολτιτσα με μια φιλη π εχει μηχανακι και πηγαμε στην ακροθαλασσια  :Smile:  ενιωσα λγ καλυτερα!ειχα ν βγω καιρο >.< νταξει ευτυχος μονο 5, προσπαθησε να μην μινεις πισω γτ μαζευονται κουτσου κουτσου:P

----------


## Άρια

> heh ευχαριστω ,το ελπίζω! ήδη έκανα μια βολτιτσα με μια φιλη π εχει μηχανακι και πηγαμε στην ακροθαλασσια  ενιωσα λγ καλυτερα!ειχα ν βγω καιρο >.< νταξει ευτυχος μονο 5, προσπαθησε να μην μινεις πισω γτ μαζευονται κουτσου κουτσου:P


χαχα θα προσπαθησω... και να φανταστεις σπουδαζω και φυσικοθεραπεια οποτε αναγκαστικα μερικα μαθηματα αναφερουν καποιες αρωστιες :P μπραβο σου... φανταζομαι τωρα θα νιωθεις καλυτερα  :Smile:

----------


## ifeelblue22

χαχα ειναι ωραια να τα ξερεις :Stick Out Tongue:  εγω εχω δει ολη τη σειρα House md στ λαπτοπ , ξεκινωντας με τη σκεψη οτι μπορει να δειξει κπ περιστατικο π να μοιαζει με το δικο μ. εντελως βαρεμενος .. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Άρια

χαχαχαχαχαχα οκ δε το ειχα σκεφτει ετσι... εγω μαλιστα την αποφευγω τη σειρα γιατι θα μου κολησει στο κεφαλι οτι εχω τιποτα απο εκει μεσα και μετα που θα βρω τον Dr House (που ειναι και τελειος τυπος) να με κανει καλα;  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## psycology

Καλησπερα σας. Ιfeelblue22 χαιρομαι που νιωθεις λιγο καλυτερα. Εγω παιδια παλι πολυ χαλια αυτην την εβδομαδα. Νιωθω σαν να ξαναεπεσε στο 0. Την προηγουμενη Κυριακη μολις επεσα να κοιμηθω, ενιωσα τα ποδια μου απιστευτα πιασμενα και ημουν σιγουρος οτι αν προσπαθησω αν σηκωθω δε θα με κρατουσαν. Αυτην την αισθηση την εχω μια εβδομαδα τωρα και αρχισαν να νιωθουν αδυναμα και τα χερια μου. Προσπαθω να ηρεμησω ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ και να μην παρω σβαρνα τους γιατρους παλι, αλλα ειναι αδυνατο... Δεν θελω να μιλησω και σε γνωστους και οικογενεια για 1088η φορα γιατι στεναχωριουνται και αυτοι.. Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω... Αυτη η σκληρυνση εχει καρφωθει στο μυαλο μου εδω και 6 μηνες και δεν λεει να βγει... Και τα συμπτωματα? Απο την αυξημενη αδρεναλινη στο σωμα. Και πως το πιστευεις αυτο? Και αντε το πιστευεις... Πως κανεις το σωμα σου να νιωσει καλυτερα....

----------


## ifeelblue22

Kalispera psychology... asta na panw einai friki... egw prosfata prospathisa n parw lewforeio... oi kriseis panw k erxode k twra exei perasei i piesi st auxena k niwthw varos st kardia..teleia pame.. alla se genikoteri eikona ime kapos kalutera! esu poso eisai? exeis episkefthei kp psuxologo,psuxiatro?
Episi Aria th ithela n akousw k dika s nea  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Άρια

psycology κουραγιο... θα περασει κ αυτο θα το δεις... 

Αντωνη τα νεα μ; Λοιπον πηγα σε ψυχιατρο-ψυχοθεραπευτη. μου εδωση xanax kai sertral και μου ειπε να ξαναπαω στις 6 Ιουνιου... για να πω την αληθεια τα φαρμακα στην αρχη με εκαναν χειροτερα... πονος στο στομαχι, εντονο άγχος και ξυπνημα μεσα στη νυχτα... τωρα λιγο καλυτερα... το βαρος στο κεφαλι εφυγε σημερα αλλα εχω κατι σουβλιες και πονο στο ενα ματι. απο το οποιο βλεπω και θολα... 
χαχαχα οπως βλεπεις τραγικη η κατασταση... ειμαι ολη μερα σπιτι κ βλεπω game of thrones  :Stick Out Tongue:  εσυ τα πας καλυτερα βλεπω... χαιρομαι  :Smile:  με τα μαθηματα πως παει τωρα π αρχιζει και εξεταστικη;

----------


## ifeelblue22

ο ναι στην αρχη νιωθεις χειροτερα! τα xanax ειναι δυναταα, πακετο  :Stick Out Tongue:  τουλαχιστον ολα θα πανε καλυτερα! κ εγω βλεπω GOT  :Big Grin:  λιγο καλυτερα αλλα κ που βγηκα επαθα κρισεις ασε :/
με μαθηματα ξεκινω στσ 10 κ ακομα δν εχω ανοιξει βιβλιο κ θα παω αυριο ψυχιατρο να πω πως τ παω κ ν ρωτισω κ εγω για αγχολυτικα γτ δν τη παλευω ! κατα ταλλα καλα xD

----------


## Άρια

ναι το GOT απιστευτο...  :Wink:  ναι παλι καλα π τ xanax ηταν η τελευταια φορα που το επερνα σημερα... απο αυριο θα περνω μονο sertral.. παντως βγηκες αυτο μετραει... κ εγω με τα μαθηματα μια απο τα ιδια... πρεπει ομως να το παρουμε αποφαση και να διαβασουμε γιατι θα παμε χαμενοι με ολη αυτη την ιστορια :P

----------


## ifeelblue22

Πφ ναι, εδωσα ηδη ενα, με δυσκολια πηγα κ γυρισα αλλα το εκανα ! :Smile:

----------


## Peach

psychology πως νιωθεις σημερα? εισαι καλυτερα?εχω τα ιδια προβληματα με σενα και ταυτιζομαι απολυτα,,,

----------

